# Morning Star Deep Drop Tile Trip



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Went out with Capt Monty and crew for some tile fishing.
Headed down this past Saturday for a midnight departure.
Steamed out for 7-hours and had to wait an hour for the 
sun to come out. Drifted for 2-hours in about 700 - 850'.
I got a nice golden tile on the first drift. It was about
20 pounds. There were 2 other goldens caught with one
being a monster. The angler had help from the mate 
to bring that one in so it did not count for the pool though.
After that we fished some lobster pots for mahi and 
got 2 or 3. Monty decided it was time to put some
meat in the boat so he headed over to his blue-line/seabass
spot. We only had an hour left and I did very well on this 
spot. I caught 6 bluelines for my MD limit. The seabass
caught were really nice also. For tackle I had my custom
7' seeker rods matched with a 700 Tekota/80 braid, Toruim 30
with 50 braid, and Torium 20 with 50 braid for the seabass/bluelines.
I used 28 ounce weights most of the day. When we left
to head in 28 ounces would not hold bottom at all. Would 
have probably had to use 3 or 4 pounds if we had stayed longer.


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip, I think I will head to OC or VA once my Tile rod comes home. I need to break her in.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds like it was a great trip.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Great report "T"  I thought the limit for Bluelines was 7 ?
Congrats on the Golden


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice! The last speaker we had at our MSSA meeting gave a presentation on deep droppin for tiles. Heard that golden is good eats!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

hengstthomas said:


> Great report "T"  I thought the limit for Bluelines was 7 ?
> Congrats on the Golden


Hello Tom, I had a golden on the first stop so that made my overall
bag limit 7. I would have much preffered to have 7 goldens though


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Talapia said:


> Hello Tom, I had a golden on the first stop so that made my overall
> bag limit 7. I would have much preffered to have 7 goldens though


No doubt about that 
Glad you had a great trip !!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey T. Will you be doing any trip out of VAB this year? Keep me updated. I like to stock up the freezer on one of these meat trips.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Hey T. Will you be doing any trip out of VAB this year? Keep me updated. I like to stock up the freezer on one of these meat trips.


same here. Let me know.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was pushing monty to do these trips for years. Glad to see him finally do them. Would like to do one if I ever make it back up north.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

anthony,

where do you fish now?missed your tog report


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

e-mag said:


> anthony,
> 
> where do you fish now?missed your tog report


I miss my tog reports too. I am in south carolina.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

anthony,

i'm headed to myrtle beach on thanksgiving week for my son's golf tournament and i know for sure will wet the lines there.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Talapia said:


> Went out with Capt Monty and crew for some tile fishing.
> Headed down this past Saturday for a midnight departure.
> Steamed out for 7-hours and had to wait an hour for the
> sun to come out. Drifted for 2-hours in about 700 - 850'.
> ...


How long does it take to get a 20lb'er to the surface outta 700' of water??


----------

